# Bunch of items stolen!



## Procut (Feb 24, 2015)

After a large windstorm a couple of weeks ago , I was on the mountain for over a week performing emergency work. Upon my return to my shop , it was obvious that it had been broken into. The better part of all the saws in my signature was stolen except for the saws I had on hand. Along with the saws I had an enclosed trailer that was taken as well which housed project saws , parts saws , a few Alaskan sawmills and a bunch of sentimental items. A large sandblast cabinet along with an Ingersolrand compressor was also stolen. It looks like an attempt to steal my sons quads was made but unsuccessful. I'm still trying to grip as to "why" rather then who at this moment. I always had the mentality that if someone stole from me , then they needed it more then I did but I have never been stolen from like this. This is my livelihood , my source of income , my means of providing for my family. I'm more hurt at this time than I am angry. I do not see much members here from Hawaii so I doubt I will see any of my items pop up here in the Trading Post. I will go through my records to see if I can provide SN for the saws taken and post them here later. I was in the middle of a few transactions with a few members here and have collected money. I will reimburse those who expected me to ship a saw to them which I now no longer have. Police report made and investigation underway. Seems like a new start from here.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear this.

Philbert


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry for your trouble now go find them.


----------



## Narked (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh man, that is horrible. I hope those damn bastards get caught!


----------



## Procut (Feb 24, 2015)

I meet with detectives shortly to identify and possibly retrieve some items. I was told I may not be able to have items returned as it will be used as evidence , I hope some of these items they are questioning is mine.


----------



## Procut (Feb 25, 2015)

Whatcha know , I got my trailer back. Seems that an officer pulled over a vehicle for running a stop sign , my trailer was attached to his truck , empty! Says he bought it from a guy whos name is unknown. They have him in cellblock trying to get answers , up to 48hrs they say. Thats it , nothing else recovered as of yet.


----------



## Narked (Feb 25, 2015)

Sweet one step closer


----------



## Landmark (Feb 25, 2015)

Man I hate thieves. I sure hope you get your things back or at least some of them. sorry for the loss and good luck.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 25, 2015)

Best of luck!


----------



## Stihl99 (Feb 25, 2015)

I hate a thief with a passion and have a good friend that is HPD. I will drop a bug in his ear and if he finds any perps with stolen saw stuff for him to give a little educational talk.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't even begin to count the number of thieves I've dealt with, both novice and professional, over the course of my career.

I can and will say this though. I cannot think of one thief that stole something because they needed that item more than the person they stole from. 

They stole it because of opportunity, and the fact that they needed / wanted money. Thieves are thieves. They steal anything and everything if given an opportunity to do so.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 11, 2017)

If you find the slack jawed, mouth breathing, in bred morons yourself, don't the shark charters in HI need chum?


----------



## woodchip rookie (Apr 13, 2017)

I was gonna say....it's Hawaii....how far can they go?


----------



## Duane Adrian (Aug 21, 2017)

Procut said:


> After a large windstorm a couple of weeks ago , I was on the mountain for over a week performing emergency work. Upon my return to my shop , it was obvious that it had been broken into. The better part of all the saws in my signature was stolen except for the saws I had on hand. Along with the saws I had an enclosed trailer that was taken as well which housed project saws , parts saws , a few Alaskan sawmills and a bunch of sentimental items. A large sandblast cabinet along with an Ingersolrand compressor was also stolen. It looks like an attempt to steal my sons quads was made but unsuccessful. I'm still trying to grip as to "why" rather then who at this moment. I always had the mentality that if someone stole from me , then they needed it more then I did but I have never been stolen from like this. This is my livelihood , my source of income , my means of providing for my family. I'm more hurt at this time than I am angry. I do not see much members here from Hawaii so I doubt I will see any of my items pop up here in the Trading Post. I will go through my records to see if I can provide SN for the saws taken and post them here later. I was in the middle of a few transactions with a few members here and have collected money. I will reimburse those who expected me to ship a saw to them which I now no longer have. Police report made and investigation underway. Seems like a new start from here.



I am SORRY to hear about your loss. I have a feeling it is someone that knows you. Knows when you are gone and they stoled items you had and knew exactly what to get. Anyway, what comes around, goes around. I hope the people who took your items get what is coming to them.


----------

